# 10 minutes Betting



## skyhawk77 (Dec 13, 2010)

i live in South Africa and a gambling house is offering 10minutes betting which means you predict the first ten mins of the game. win/lose/draw. ever heard of it?


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes, bookies offer a lot of bets, I heard even of 20 min bet. If they can win more money by offering more bet why not.


----------



## sports_betting (Mar 15, 2011)

Not yet but it sounds interesting and I guess more and more I will start to love betting.


----------



## delois201 (Mar 15, 2011)

That sounds cool! There are different betting games nowadays. You just need to choose the game that suit your own preferences.


----------



## sports_betting (Mar 24, 2011)

Not yet but it's sounds cool and exciting.  If your guess is right in just 10 minutes then that's
a sure ball  I like to give it a try..


----------



## skyhawk77 (Apr 2, 2011)

man utd arsenal barcelona and man city usually are winning in the first 10 minutes


----------



## danip (Apr 4, 2011)

seems to be a strange offer... I am sure that most of the user will be on draw


----------



## skyhawk77 (Apr 7, 2011)

you have to play to understand its not that simple, last night barcelona scored in the 2nd minute and also st mirren


----------



## khanhtorres (May 14, 2011)

I think you should only play at trust online betting sites as  bwin, bet365 ....


----------



## Punter (May 15, 2011)

Yes, this type of betting is getting really popular nowadays.


----------



## Mathieu002 (May 19, 2011)

Sounds interesting. However, can you bet it you're from the United States?


----------



## Jordan (Nov 7, 2011)

is a great type of betting...more entertaining


----------



## krissteph (Dec 26, 2011)

Interesting read here about the 10 min. betting. I just hoped that things would work out very well in this matter so that you would be able to really get things done. I hope I can apply this one.


----------



## denmartin (Jan 2, 2012)

Many betting systems are computer generated to give us improved chances against the house edge.Gambling strategies generally depend on what the dealers face up card is.The Ten Minute Rule, also known as Standing Order No. 23, is a procedure in the British Parliament for the introduction of Private Member's Bills in addition to the 20 per session normally permissible.it;s great....


----------



## Maxbet212 (Apr 16, 2012)

yes in my place until 5menit even before the game ended, and still it was very difficult


----------



## BurrowsTheGreat (Apr 26, 2012)

wow thats crazy, i have a feeling this kind of betting would get me very frustrated lol


----------



## skyhawk77 (Apr 27, 2012)

very frustrating if you ask me. 2 weeks ago i choose 3 matches including wigan vs arsenal just to double my stake and guess what  wigan led 2-0 before 10 minutes.


----------



## BurrowsTheGreat (May 2, 2012)

haha i would loose it... won't be doing any 10 minute betting anytime soon..


----------



## betshare (May 4, 2012)

Arbitrage free  software, please join test!        

If you need more information,   

please google key Word: 

Bet-Share


----------



## shelvifiroza (May 16, 2012)

It is really a great betting to win a lot in 10 minutes which decide lose and win. So we can't need to wait more for a result. There are lots of bookie who had different strategies of betting.


----------



## jono (Jul 19, 2012)

This type of bet is widely available with most uk bookies betting in play. you can do it in snooker too but instead of 10 minutes its the score after 4 frames. and darts, cricket score after so many overs. but normally in play


----------



## AsiaMan (May 2, 2013)

10 minutes betting is really interesting, and it will test how you fully understand the game and think fast to win the game.


----------

